
How to Get the Windows 10 November 2019 Update - kristianp
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2019/11/12/how-to-get-the-windows-10-november-2019-update/
======
Zekio
"We’re updating the search box in File Explorer to now be powered by Windows
Search. This change will help integrate your OneDrive content online with the
traditional indexed results"

Oh great...

